# Pensacola Pier this weekend



## Mascus (Mar 12, 2008)

Plan on taking advantage of the long weekend coming up to fish the Pensacola Pier. Winds look to be favorable out of the east-southeast most of the weekend. How has the Pompano and Spanish bite been the last few days?


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I haven't heard any reports as of lately......but be careful being out on the beach this weekend.


----------



## Gone Fishin' Too (Oct 3, 2007)

Make sure to wear your rainbow swimsuit trunks. You will attract lots of friends!!!!!


----------



## Lockout (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh no its MOE..Is it that time again??? ...Better fish with your cheeks against the rail dude....... These guys arent fishin for snapper!!!:sick


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

just watch out bending over the rail, trying to gaff a fish oke


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

What is it queer weekend down there or something?


----------



## Mascus (Mar 12, 2008)

I plan on staying on the pier and will avoid at all costs the butt pirates on the beach! Thanks for the info!


----------



## Fish on! (Apr 20, 2008)

Pretty much... This is the weekend when the phrase "Grab the Pole!"has nothing to do with fishing.... :banghead


----------



## Gone Fishin' Too (Oct 3, 2007)

Unfortunatley, the butt pirates have plenty of money and can afford to pay $2 for their lover and themself to go down to the end of the pier. There will be no way to escape this on the end of the pier. You will be trapped and at their mercy. Just make sure to keepyour "pole" safe and protected!!! If you do get trapped do not run,the pier deck may be very slick and slimmy with nut mustard from the ole yambags. Walk off the pier promptly, but with caution!!!! Do not bend over at any cost!!! Good Luck!!!!!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Gone Fishin' Too (5/20/2008)*Unfortunatley, the butt pirates have plenty of money and can afford to pay $2 for their lover and themself to go down to the end of the pier. There will be no way to escape this on the end of the pier. You will be trapped and at their mercy. Just make sure to keepyour "pole" safe and protected!!! If you do get trapped do not run,the pier deck may be very slick and slimmy with nut mustard from the ole yambags. Walk off the pier promptly, but with caution!!!! Do not bend over at any cost!!! Good Luck!!!!!


That is one of the funniest....and nastiest comments I have heard in a while


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

fishin may be "off" a bit too...KY slick and all....


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

You can always cast a cobia jig at em..... :letsdrink


----------



## Mascus (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks all for the advice, I will wear my cast iron chastity belt while fishing Sunday and avoid doing any of this - :moon. LOL!!!


----------



## Key Wester (May 2, 2008)

ya think we're in the south?.....yet?


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

im happy ill be missin that....wat organization is running that?:boo


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

twat waffle??



really!!!??!!??


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

all you have to do is where a sign on your butt that says:

EXIT ONLY!!!!

:banghead


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

Man I am glad I am not on vacation down there this weekend and have to explain to my kids why **** are so accepted in this society we live in. I mean my little children even know boys don't marry boys that is silly.


----------



## jewfish (Dec 4, 2007)

Don't worry, most gay men are not attracted to those of us who smell like fish, cigarettes and stale beer. Even if you offered them your services, I think they would politely decline.

Sounds like the pier is gonna be empty this weekend, maybe I'll have to come by and fish.


----------



## Rover2coool (Mar 21, 2008)

IF YOU DROP YOUR KEYS KICK EM TO THE CAR


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Fish on! (5/20/2008)*Pretty much... This is the weekend when the phrase "Grab the Pole!"has nothing to do with fishing.... :banghead


OR that dancer that's trying to make off with your gas money......... :doh


----------

